# Friday Photos



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

Updated picture of our adopted now three month old Seth.


----------



## Mallardman02 (Sep 13, 2007)

Flip-Pac Camper i am selling
















Bass fishing a small lake.









Houston Zoo Lego exhibit


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

We have bird seed feeders and suet feeders about 100 ft back from the kitchen. We get quite a variety of different birds. Including birds that the bird books say they don't live in our area. Unfortunately, when the birds call it a day, and it gets dark out, the night shift comes to visit. At 1st, they were casual visitors. Happy to eat just what had fallen on the ground and the birds had missed. Things are different now.

Deer come through and now body slam some of the feeders to knock them over. Other feeders that are on shepherds hooks, are getting bent to the ground. These shepherds hooks are made out of 3/8" steel rod and are getting bent to the ground. We think deer are knocking over some of the seed feeders, but raccoons (or bear) must be bend the shepherds hooks holding the suet.

1st picture: This deer is a known suspect. It has been recorded at the crime scene multiple times and on multiple nights. Notice in this picture that there are still marshmallows in the trap in the foreground. The time/date function on the trail camera has not been reset to current (obviously).

2rd and 3rd pictures: Raccoons arrive at the trap. They can probably still smell the marshmallows that were for them, but are now gone. You can see the 2nd one looking up at the trap door. It's like he is saying: "Hairy.... are you sure it's a good idea to go in here? That thing above my head , sure looks like some kind of a trap door" Then they proceed to play the old college game.... How many people can you get in a phone booth. Only they played it with the trap. Good fortune smiled upon them. A stone got caught on the traps trigger so that the door wouldn't release and snap closed. They moved on to play "Lets wreck the suet feeder."


----------



## fISHBUD (Oct 16, 2005)

Last Sunday...Crawfish in August! Crazy!!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I conducted a rather unscientific experiment comparing the $15 "Roundup" to the real deal, which is $45 for the same size bottle. There's no difference between the two at two weeks. I mixed both according to package instructions and the cheap stuff works out to .75 per gallon. 

Happy Friday and stay safe in this heat until it breaks.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

My new to me 24' Kenner.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Mont said:


> I conducted a rather unscientific experiment comparing the $15 "Roundup" to the real deal, which is $45 for the same size bottle. There's no difference between the two at two weeks. I mixed both according to package instructions and the cheap stuff works out to .75 per gallon.
> 
> Happy Friday and stay safe in this heat until it breaks.


Thank ya thank ya


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I have a redfish on the half shell recipe I will share from a friend who is no longer with us. 


6-10 Fillets with skin and scales intact 
Pat dry and apply a few drops of Tobasco to meat 


In a saucepan, melt 1/2 stick of butter 
2 cups Italian dressing 
1 cup Thousand Island dressing 
1 8 oz bottle of Tiger Sauce 
1 tablespoon Tony's or Slap-yo-momma seasoning 
1 tablespoon garlic powder 
3 tablespoons lemon juice 


Have grill hot and place halfshells on Pam-ed (cooking spray) grill SKIN SIDE DOWN. Sprinkle generously with Italian bread crumbs. Spoon mixture of the sauce or use large turkey baster. Cook with lid closed for about 6-8 minutes or until fork is inserted in the thickest part of the fish can twist meat apart. DO NO OVERCOOK. Serve with skin and scales still attached and just eat off of skin. 

Warning: Has been know to cause convulsions if over-eaten. Can be used as an aphrodisiac with white wine and a candle along with a Barry White CD. 
DO NOT continue if E------- lasts longer than 4 hours.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Meet our new pup! We took him in yesterday so he wouldn't get put down. We are fostering him for now. We are going to see how he does with our other dog and around the kids and decide if we are going to keep him. So far, he is doing great! Very friendly. We have to fatten him up because the poor thing is super skinny. We named him Sam! (He didn't have a name)

1. Sam
2. Sam and Sadie getting to know each other
3&4. A couple new ones of Emma


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Became an Uncle over the weekend. Aksel is his name.
My Daughter is paying it foreward as she was there before during and after the birth as her Aunt was there for her. 

I know got to come up with some mush baby food recipes..:biggrin:


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Meet our new pup! We took him in yesterday so he wouldn't get put down. We are fostering him for now. We are going to see how he does with our other dog and around the kids and decide if we are going to keep him. So far, he is doing great! Very friendly. We have to fatten him up because the poor thing is super skinny. We named him Sam! (He didn't have a name)
> 
> 1. Sam
> 2. Sam and Sadie getting to know each other
> 3&4. A couple new ones of Emma


 Name him Snickers


----------



## YELLOWCAT01 (Jul 25, 2012)

ME AND SON ROCKING PINK CHAIRS.... DONT HATE!!!!!LO0L ....THATS HOW WE ROLLLL










AND THIS IS TONIGHT FOR THEM TEXANSSSSSSSSS


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

This is a pencil drawing a friend is doing for me... It's me sending my music around her... Still a ways to go....


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Cozumel ,Mountains in Utah & New Mexico, Comal & Guadalupe rivers all in one week.


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

SWEET!! Capt Dave posted pictures of something better lookin than his food!! Thank goodness cause I didnt have breakfast today and his food pics ALWAYS makes me hungry!! LOL


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I rescued this half dead plant from my neighbor's trash. It really bounced back w/ new dirt & food. Anyone know what it's called?


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

Riding at DSO in Crosby, Photo by Hotrod








New bumper and winch mounted on my rzr








72 Chevy I built from the ground up









My buddy's 72 Chevelle on a photo shoot.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

*Shots in the back yard*

.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

a few


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Owl*

TG1 and I were hanging out in the pool on Wednesday when we saw an owl fly by. A few minutes later he landed on the power line 20 yards from us. We watched a catbird give him a hard time for being there. He was watching us the whole time and trying to ignore the catbird. A few minutes another smaller Owl landed next to him. They both sat on the line staring at us. Tried to get a picture but it was too dark and the 2nd owl flew off. We live a few miles from the Bat Cave and ended up dodging bats trying to get water and bugs from the pool.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

a couple of oldies


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

*gigging pics*

pictures from last night gigging

my 4 yr old son learning the ropes

had to put this poor innocent flounder out of his misery after being hooked by a fishing pole and had been living with a leader setup in his stomach :biggrin:

nice bloody ice chest full of nice flatties


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Well Htownboi is Hungry, we best feed em with a History lesson ..h:

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Had a pinched nerve that set me back a week .. No good places to eat in Spring, so back in the Kitchen I went.. 


Desperation YFT from a can ..

Golumpki n Sweet Potatoes ( Polish Stuffed Cabbage in honor of my G Ma )

Rainbow Trout topped with Horseradish Tarragon Tarter n a side of Black Bean Mango Relish

Chicken Marengo ( Napoleon's Fav after his lil french army defeated Marengo Italy ) 

Chicken Sausage n Peppers n Orzo 

Lemon Thyme Butter Redfeech with Grilled Succotash

Gift from my Sister . ( Slightly Used )


Buuuurrrrrrrrrrp !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

Dave just had to do it!!!! Now I am hungry. You need to post some of those receipts if you haven't already. That cabage roll looks good plus I need to load up on some ammo for tonight to run these kids outside!!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Caddied for my son last week at the Texas State Open in Dallas


Missed cut by 2 

with scores of 75 71


----------



## turnemNburnem (Aug 4, 2011)

Testing the rope for some roof work on the lake house.
My little cowboy.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Got the crib together last night. 2.5 more months and my little sharkin girl will be here!


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I rescued this half dead plant from my neighbor's trash. It really bounced back w/ new dirt & food. Anyone know what it's called?


Wife says it's a variation of a "Night blooming cereus".


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

turnemNburnem said:


> Testing the rope for some roof work on the lake house.
> My little cowboy.


What if the rope failed the test?


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

*A 30 pack later, what do you get?*

The thing looked so innocuous when we ordered it. :rotfl: I guess having sacrificed a few vacation days will be worth it in the long run. :work:


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

My daughter Stella and her new baby sister Reese born 8/4/13. First picture at the hospital and second at home.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

YELLOWCAT01 said:


> ME AND SON ROCKING PINK CHAIRS.... DONT HATE!!!!!LO0L ....THATS HOW WE ROLLLL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cazadores is guud chit!


----------



## mrs.slinginplastic (Apr 18, 2013)

I get to spend a weekend with all of these cuties....babysitting my parents two labs...the two small ones are ours!


----------



## YELLOWCAT01 (Jul 25, 2012)

haute pursuit said:


> cazadores is guud chit!


hell ya man


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

troutslayer said:


> a few


 I wonder if the owner thought about a camper trailer called Inferno?? That's some irony for ya. Sad but irony nonetheless...


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

Captain Dave said:


> Well Htownboi is Hungry, we best feed em with a History lesson ..h:
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


TOO LATE!! LOL I already had lunch at Papadeaux before I saw your food post so im good!! Still looks delicious though!! hehehehe


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

more dogs pics.....


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

*Babysitting Harley. I could hold him for hours!! I finally understand the big deal over grandbabies! 



A couple I took at the inspection place the other day



*


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

Bikes I brought back from N Ireland.

1) 1942 New Hudson

2) 1964 Francis Barnett

3) How I shipped them. 

The bikes were left to me by uncle that restored the 64' and was in the process of restoring the 42'.


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

Mad Mike said:


> Wife says it's a variation of a "Night blooming cereus".


common name Dutchman's Pipe Cactus.

Wife has two of them. Probably had them for 20 years. Her's are about to start blooming...multiple blooms. Beautiful flowers...

Epiphyllum oxypetalum- night-blooming cereus


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Couple of pictures of my 2 favorite girls in my life. This was this past week for our wedding.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

*Been outta town...*









Wish I could've stuck around and seen some of the catches, but we were pretty busy, bein' on vacation and all... :brew:


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

saltwater4life said:


> Couple of pictures of my 2 favorite girls in my life. This was this past week for our wedding.


Congratulations to you and your beautiful bride.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

sweenyite said:


> View attachment 647634


I like me some Kona beer. I was introduced to Firerock several years ago.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

First time to a Buc-ee's and went to see my niece get her Masters degree at NTU. Just got home. She graduated yesterday!


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

I bought a really cool record player and I love it. I'm going to collect all of Pink Floyd's records.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

A little late to the party
Spent some time just with the boy last week.

"Hunting" @ bass pro



Arts and crafts....



Reading "The Dangerous Book For Boys" at Panera bread


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Kroger carries the Longboard n The big wave. 11 oz of Hawaiian Golden Water.. :wink: Excellent pics as always everyone.....


michaelbaranowski said:


> I like me some Kona beer. I was introduced to Firerock several years ago.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Captain Dave said:


> Kroger carries the Longboard n The big wave. 11 oz of Hawaiian Golden Water.. :wink: Excellent pics as always everyone.....


Ya, I find Kona beer at most grocery stores and liquor stores


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

michaelbaranowski said:


> Ya, I find Kona beer at most grocery stores and liquor stores


 The stuff brewed here on the mainland is good, but there is something about drinking it at their pub in Kona that makes it even better!


----------

